# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  creation d'un panier avec jsp

## etudiantinformatik

Bonsoir,
j'aimerai savoir s c'est possible de creer un panier e-commrce avec jsp? si c'est le cas comment on procede?
merci d'avance

----------


## tchize_

La mthode la plus simple est de stocker un ArrayList des items de ton panier dans une variable de session

----------


## kmdkaci

Heinnn ! Avec des JSP uniquement ?
Je pense qu'il faut que tu modlise a avec une classe Panier qui va contenir, des lignes de panier. 

classe Panier :  


```

```

Merci

----------

